# Help needed connecting laptop to plasma



## mnp1962 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just got a Panasonic plasma and it has a 15p connector for a PC. My laptop has the same and thought it would just be a case of connecting the two together with a cable......
Tried this but no signal being received on plasma.
Says in TV instructions I might need a conversion adapter but does not say what it is..says I will not need one if PC has a DOS/V compatible D-sub 15P terminal..how would I find out if mine has..
This is all new to me so any help appreciated

Cheers 

Martin

PS (sorry for 2 posts...was not sure which one forum to post on)


----------



## mrhyde4 (Jan 7, 2006)

usually laptops have a button to switch from the lcd to the monitor output. you probably have to push the function key and f something. it should have some type of markings on there to tell you which one. try a regular monitor hooked onto it too, if the monitor works, then check the input source on the tv. have you already found the button combination to change the output from the laptop? have you checked the input to the tv?

hope that works.


----------



## mnp1962 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just found the function key..shows a pic of laptop/ext monitor...tried it but tv still says "no signal" I know the tv is on the right av setting as it comes up PC - no signal.
Maybe something to do with the conversion adaptor mentioned in the instructions for tv???


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The laptop VGA output should be DOS/V compatable (as opposed to SUN type VGA which are rare and not usually found on Windows laptops)

The Fn+F(video) (which is as you say usually marked) should toggle from Laptop LCD - External Screen - Both Screens.

But there can be a few seconds between toggling around.

You will know if it works as the laptop screen should go black on one transition. If it does not, you may need to ensure taht the correct video drivers are laoded.
If Windows has ever been reloaded without also doing the video drivers and keyboard and ather chipset drivers then the functionality may be missing to drive the external port?


----------



## mnp1962 (Dec 5, 2003)

1. how would I check the VGA output?
2. I have tried the F4 key and held it down, waited etc all with no luck..the screen still says "no PC input"
3. how would I go about checking with drivers I need? 
Many thanks for your help
Martin


----------



## mnp1962 (Dec 5, 2003)

tried connecting a monitor to the laptop....I did have some success..got it working on the ext monitor but seems unstable.Switched itself back and forth and off a few times. 
Tried again connecting to plasma but nothing at all. Checked all requirements for plasma and seem to been met. Only one thing it requires is it must send the siganal in the following frequency when res set for 1024 x 768 @60Hz - Horizontal (kHz) 48.36 Vertical (Hz) 60.00 this meens nothing to me! how can I check the output?

Cheers


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

With the plasma connected, and the display on the laptop sccreen, Control Panel - Display - Settings - select screen 2 and set the resolution to 1024 x 768.

Click Advanced - Monitor - Select Monitor Settings of 60 Hz.

The last steps will depend on your graphics driver software loaded, so may differ slightly.

Remember that 1024 x 768 on a large Plasma screen may look horrible, the pixels will be quite large.


----------

